# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون العلامات التجارية الجزائري قوانين وأوامر

## هيثم الفقى

أمر رقم 66 – 57 مؤرخ في 27 ذي القعدة عام 1385 الموافق 19 مارس سنة 1966، يتعلق بعلامات المصنع والعلامات التجارية

إن رئيس الحكومة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء،
- بناء على تقرير الصناعة والطاقة.
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 65 – 182 المؤرخ في 11 ربيع الأول عام 1385 الموافق 10 يوليو سنة 1965 المتضمن تأسيس الحكومة.
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 66 – 48 المؤرخ في 5 ذي القعدة عام 1385 الموافق 25 فبراير سنة 1966 المتضمن انضمام الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية الى اتفاقية باريز لحماية الملكية الصناعية، المؤرخة في 20 مارس 1883، يأمر بما يلي:

العنوان الأول
حق ملكية العلامات
المادة الأولى : إن علامة المصنع الزامية ولو في الحالة التي لا يتولى المنتج تسويق منتجاته بنفسه، أما العلامة التجارية أو علامة الخدمة فهي اختيارية غير أنه يجوز تقريرها إلزامية بموجب قرارات وبالنسبة للمنتجات التي تحددها هذه القرارات.
المادة الثانية : تعتبر مصنع أو علامات تجارية أو علامات خدمة: الأسماء العائلية أو الأسماء المستعارة والتسميات الخاصة أو الاختيارية أو المبتكرة والشكل المميز للمنتجات أو شكلها الظاهر والبطاقات والأغشية والرموز والبصمات والطوابع والأختام وطوابع الرسوم المميزة والأشرطة والحواشي وتركيبات أو ترتيبات الألوان الرسوم والصور أو النقوش الناتئة والحروف والأرقام والشعارات وبصفة عامة جميع السمات المادية التي تصلح لتمييز المنتجات أو الأشياء أو الخدمات لكل مؤسسة.
يجوز اعتبار الإعلان علامة إذا وقع تسجيله لهذه الغاية.
المادة الثالثة : إن استعمال اسم العائلة من طرف سمي يستعمله بصفة علامة لا يعتبر مسا بحقوق صاحب العلامة إذا كان هذا الاستعمال جارياً في شكل وضمن كيفيات يمكن معهما تجنب تبعات الاختلاط.
إن استعمال اسم عائلي لشخص متوفى يقتضي موافقة خلف هذا الشخص.
المادة الرابعة : لا يمكن أن تعتبر علامة ولا أن تكون جزء من علامة العلامات التي يخالف استعمالها النظام العام والآداب والأخلاق الحسنة وكذا العلامات الآتية: علائم الشرف، الرايات، والرموز الأخرى لإحدى الدول، الصلبان الحمراء والأهلة الحمراء، الدمغات الرسمية لمراجعة وضمان المعادن الثمينة وكذلك كل تقليد للعلامات المتعلقة بشعارات الإشراف.
المادة الخامسة : إن ملكية العلامة يختص بها من كانت له الأسبقية في إيداعها وذلك مع مراعاة التحفظات المنصوص عليها في الأحكام الانتقالية المبينة بعده.
يجب على المودع أن يستعمل علامته في السنة الموالية للإيداع، ما عدا في حالة استثنائية وعند وجود مبرر، وفي حالة عدم استعمال العلامة بعد انقضاء المدة أعلاه يصبح الإيداع عديم الأثر.
المادة السادسة : يجوز لصاحب علامة أن يطلب إبطال إيداع علامة قابلة لإحداث اختلاط مع علامته، غير أنه لا يمكن إقامة دعوى في هذا الصدد بعد انتهاء أجل خمس سنوات ابتداءً من تاريخ الإيداع.
المادة السابعة : يستفيد الأجانب من أحكام هذا الأمر عندما يقومون بالإجراءات المفروضة بموجبه.



العنوان الثاني
العلامات الجماعية
المادة الثامنة : يجوز لكل هيئة أو جماعة مكونة وفقاً للقانون، تربط بين أعضائها، بصفة متبادلة، مصالح أعمال مشتركة أن تحمي علامة محددة كعلامة جماعية لكي يسمح لأعضائها أن يحصلوا على حق وضع هذه العلامة على منتجاتهم أو استعمالها في خدماتهم في دائرة التداول الاقتصادي.
المادة التاسعة : يجب على الهيئة أو الجماعة التي تطلب حماية علامة جماعية أن يكون لديها نظام.
ويجب أن يتضمن نظام العلامة الجماعية ما يلي:
1. اسم الجماعة أو اسم محلها،
2. عنوان العلامة أو بيان مركزها.
3. اسم الشخص المرخص له بتمثيلها،
4. قائمة الأعضاء المرخص لهم باستعمالها،
5. شروط هذا الاستعمال وعلى الخصوص الشروط المتعلقة بخاصية المنتجات أو بصنف الخدمات،
6. حقوق وواجبات الأعضاء والعقوبات التي قد تطبق عليهم في حالة سوء استعمال العلامة.
المادة العاشرة : يجب أن يقيد على المنتجات المخصصة للتصدير، زيادة على علامة المصنع، علامة تثبت التسمية الأصلية أو بيان المصدر.
المادة الحادية عشر : تكون العلامات الجماعية الواجب وضعها على المنتجات خاضعة للموافقة المسبقة للمصالح المختصة.
المادة الثانية عشر : إن العلامة الجماعية غير قابلة للانتقال.

العنوان الثالث
الإيداع والتسجيل والنشر
المادة الثالثة عشر : يجب على كل من أراد إيداع علامة أن يسلم أو يوجه الى المصالح المختصة، بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع طلب الإشعار بالتسليم، ما يلي:
1. طلب تسجيل يشتمل على نموذج العلامة وبيان المنتجات أو الخدمات التي تنطبق عليها هذه العلامة.
2. ختم (كليشيه) العلامة.
3. إثبات دفع الرسوم.
4. وكالة بخط اليد وذلك إذا كان المودع يمله وكيل.
المادة الرابعة عشر : يجب على المودعين المقيمين في الخارج أن ينيبوا عنهم ممثلاً جزائرياً مقيماً بالجزائر.
المادة الخامسة عشر : ينبغي أن تتم المطالبة بحق الأولوية المتصل بإيداع أجنبي سابق في وقت إيداع العلامة وإلا سقط الحق.
وينبغي أن تكون كل مطالبة بحق الأولوية مصحوبة بحجة تثبت دفع الرسم الواجب أداؤه.
وينبغي أن تكون كل مطالبة بحق الأولوية 
المادة السادسة عشر : يثبت كل إيداع بواسطة محضر يذكر فيه يوم وساعة تسليم المستندات أو استلام الظرف البريدي الذي يتضمنها وتسليم نسخة من المحضر أو ترسل الى المودع.
المادة السابعة عشر : تباشر المصالح المختصة تسجيل ونشر العلامة المودعة بصفة قانونية ويكون تاريخ التسجيل هو تاريخ الإيداع.
المادة الثامنة عشر : تقرر السلطة المختصة، تطبيقاً لأحكام المادة 4 رفض الإيداع بسبب مخالفة صريحة أو عدم دفع الرسوم.
المادة التاسعة عشر : لا يمكن لأي جزائري أن يطلب حماية علامة في الخارج ما لم يتم إيداعها مقدماً في الجزائر.
المادة العشرون : إن إيداع علامة ينتج آثاره طيلة عشر سنوات ما لم يجر تجديده.
لا يمكن لأحد أن يودع بصفة مشروعة علامته في الستة اشهر الموالية لتاريخ انقطاع آثار هذه العلامة باستثناء صاحبها السابق أو ذوي حقوقه.
المادة الحادية والعشرون : يجوز لصاحب علامة أن يتخلى عنها بالنسبة لكل المنتجات التي تنطبق عليها أو للجزء منها وذلك بأن يوجه تصريحاً الى المصالح المختصة ضمن ظرف بريدي مضمون مع طلب إشعار بالتسليم.
يسجل هذا التخلي في دفتر العلامات ثم ينشر ويسري مفعوله ابتداءً من يوم استلامه

العنوان الرابع
البطلان
المادة الثانية والعشرون : تكون باطلة ولا أثر لها العلامات الخالية من كل طابع مميز وخصوصاً إذا كانت تتضمن سمات أو بيانات يتكون منها التعيين اللازم للمنتجات أو التعيين النوعي للخدمات، وكذا إيداع العلامات التي تتضمن أما بيانات يقصد بها خداع الجمهور وأما سمات ممنوعة بموجب المادة الرابعة.
المادة الثالثة والعشرون : لا يبطل إيداع علامة إلا بقرار من المحكمة الموجود في دائرتها مركز الشركة أو مسكن صاحب العلامة أو وكيله.

العنوان الخامس
تحويل العلامات
المادة الرابعة والعشرون : تكون الحقوق المتصلة بعلامة قابلة للتحويل في كليتها أو في جزء منها، منفردة أو مقرونة بالعناصر الأخرى التابعة للمتجر.
المادة الخامسة والعشرون : إن العقود المشتملة إما على نقل الملكية وإما على منح حق امتياز الاستغلال أو التنازل عن هذا الحق وإما على الرهن أو رفع اليد عن الرهن، يجب أن تعرض على الموافقة المسبقة للوزير الذي يعنيه الأمر وان يتم تثبيتها كتابياً وتسجيلها في دفتر العلامات وإلا سقط الحق.
يجوز تحويل الملكية والتنازل عن حقوق الاستغلال بخصوص كل أو بعض المنتجات التي تشملها العلامة.
ويجوز أن يكون التنازل عن حقوق الاستغلال محصوراً في أحد الحدود الإقليمية.
المادة السادسة والعشرون : تسلم المصلحة المختصة لكل طالب نسخة من التسجيلات المقيدة في دفتر العلامات أو بياناً من التسجيلات التي لا تزال مقيدة على العلامات المعطاة على سبيل الرهن، أو شهادة تثبت عدم وجود أي تسجيل. ويجوز أن تسلم الى صاحب العلامة شهادات تعريف ينقل عليها مجموع البيانات التي يتضمنها طلب تسجيل العلامة.
المادة السابعة والعشرون : يجب أن يسجل في دفتر العلامات وبناء على إشعار من كاتب الضبط، كل حكم قضائي نهائي بإبطال إيداع علامة وينشر هذا الإبطال.

العنوان السادس
العقوبات
المادة الثامنة والعشرون : يعاقب بغرامة من 1.000 الى 20.000 د. ج ويسجن من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات أو بإحدى العقوبتين فقط:
1. الذين يقلدون علامة أو يستعملون علامة مقلدة
2. الذين يضعون عن طريق التدليس، على منتجاتهم أو على الأشياء التابعة لتجارتهم، علامة هي في ملك غيرهم.
3. الذين يبيعون أو يعرضون للبيع، عن قصد، منتجاً واحداً أو عدة منتجات ملبسة بعلامات مقلدة أو موضوعة بطريق التدليس.
المادة التاسعة والعشرون : يعاقب بغرامة من 1.000 الى 15.000 د. ج ويسجن من شهر الى سنة أو بإحدى العقوبتين فقط:

1. الذي يتخذون علامة لغيرهم ومن غير أن يقلدوها، يجعلون منها صورة تدليسية من شأنها أن ينخدع لها المشتري، وكذا الذين يستعملون علامة تجري محاكاتها بطريق التدليس.
2. الذي يستعملون علامة تحمل بيانات يقصد بها خداع المشتري عن نوع المنتج.
3. الذين يبيعون أو يقدمون للبيع، عن قصد، منتجاً واحداً أو عدة منتجات ملبسة بعلامة تجري محاكاتها بطريق التدليس أو تتضمن بيانات كافية لخداع المشتري عن نوع المنتج.
المادة الثلاثون : يعاقب بغرامة من 500 د. ج الى 7.500 د. ج وبسجن تتراوح مدته عن خمسة عشر يوماً الى ستة أشهر أو بإحدى العقوبتين فقط:
1. الذي لم يضعوا على منتجاتهم علامة تعتبر إلزامية.
2. الذين يبيعون أو يعرضون للبيع، عن قصد، منتجاً واحداً أو عدة منتجات لا تحمل العلامة الإلزامية بخصوص هذا النوع من المنتجات.
3. الذين يخالفون أحكام المادتين 9 و 10.
المادة الحادية والثلاثون : يجوز الجمع بين العقوبات المقررة بموجب هذا الأمر ويحكم بالعقوبة القصوى دون غيرها بخصوص الأعمال السابقة لأول عمل من أعمال الملاحقة.
المادة الثانية والثلاثون : إن الأحكام المتعلقة بالظروف المخففة وبإيقاف التنفيذ 28 و 29 و 30 في حالة العود الى مقارنة الجريمة أو في حالة المس بحقوق القطاعات المسيرة ذاتياً أو التابعة للدولة.
يكون العود الى مقارنة الجريمة إذا كان صدر على المتهم حكم الخمس سنوات السابقة حكم من جل ارتكاب إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر.
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون : إن الأحكام المتعلقة بالظروف المخففة وبإيقاف التنفيذ تطبق على الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر.
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون : وعلاوة على ذلك يمكن أن يحرم مؤقتاً مرتكبو الجنحة من حق الانتخاب المتعلق بحرفتهم.
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإلصاق نص الحكم في الأماكن التي تحددها وبنشره بتمامه أو بتخليص في الجرائد التي تعينها وذلك كله على نفقة المحكوم عليه.
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون : وعلاوة على العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد 28 و 29 و 30 يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر ولو في حالة تبرئة من الاتهام، بمصادرة المنتجات والأدوات التي تكون موضوع ارتكاب الجنحة وتأمر المحكمة في جميع الحالات بإتلاف الأختام (الكليشيات) ونماذج العلامة المعنى بها.
المادة السادسة والثلاثون : وفي الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 30 تأمر المحكمة دائماً بوضع العلامات الإلزامية على المنتجات المعنى بها.
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تصدر الحكم بمصادرة المنتجات إذا كان المتهم قد صدر عليه خلال الخمس سنوات السابقة حكم من أجل ارتكاب إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في المادة 30 أعلاه.

العنوان السابع
المحاكم
المادة السابعة والثلاثون : ترفع الى المحاكم الدعاوى المدنية المتعلقة بالعلامات وفي حالة دعوى جنائية تبت المحكمة المختصة في الاستثناء المتعلق بملكية العلامات.
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون : يجوز لصاحب علامة أن يطلب بمقتضى أمر من رئيس المحكمة، إجراء الوصف المفصل، بمساعدة خبير عند الاقتضاء، مع المصادرة أو بدونها للمنتجات التي يدعي أنها معلمة بعلامة تسبب له ضرراً.

ويصدر الأمر بذلك بناءً على مجرد طلب وبعد إثبات تسجيل العلامة.
وإذا طلبت المصادرة فيجوز للقاضي أن يطلب كفالة من صاحب الالتماس، غير أن هذه الكفالة تكون مفروضة دائماً على الأجانب الذين يتحتم عليهم إيداعها.
وتترك لأصحاب الأشياء الموصوفة أو المصادرة نسخة من الأمر وعند الاقتضاء نسخة من العقد المثبت لإيداع الكفالة وإلا كان الطلب باطلاً وجرت المطالبة بتعويض.
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون : وفي حالة عدم التجاء الطالب الى السلطة القضائية إما بالطريق المدني وإما بالطريق الجنحي وذلك في ظرف أجل شهر، يبطل الوصف أو المصادرة، بحكم القانون وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما قد يطلب من تعويض.

العنوان الثامن
أحكام انتقالية
المادة الأربعون : إن الحقوق الناتجة عن إيداع العلامات التي لا تزال صالحة في الجزائر عند تاريخ 3 يوليو سنة 1962، تبقى نافذة المفعول في حدود أحكام هذا الأمر.
المادة الحادية والأربعون : إن مدة الحماية المتعلقة بإيداع العلامات لا تزال محددة بخمس عشرة سنة ابتداءً من تاريخ التسجيل بشرط أن يقدم صاحب العلامة تصريحاً يعترف فيه بعدم انتهاء مدة استعمال علامته. 
المادة الثانية والأربعون : يجب على كل من كانت له حقوق اكتسبها بإيداع أجراه لعلامة قبل تاريخ 3 يوليو سنة 1962، أن يوجه، تحت طائل إبطال حقوقه، الى المصلحة المختصة وخلال ستة أشهر ابتداءً من يوم نشر هذا الأمر، ما يلي:
- طلب إبقاء إجراء العمل بعلامته، يتضمن نموذج العلامة وبيان المنتجات أو الخدمات التي تنطبق عليها هذه العلامة والأصناف المناسبة لها،
- ختم (كليشيه) العلامة،
- إثبات دفع الرسوم،
- شهادة التعريف بالعلامة،
- وكالة بخط اليد في حالة إنابة صاحب العلامة وكيلاً عنه.
المادة الثالثة والأربعون : إن إيداع العلامات المشار إليها في المادة 40، الذي انتهت مدة حمايته البالغة 15 سنة، فيما بين 3 يوليو سنة 1962، وتاريخ نشر هذا الأمر، يمكن تجديده بصفة شرعية مهلة ثلاثة أشهر ابتداءً من هذا النشر.
المادة الرابعة والأربعون : إن الآجال المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر تسري من تاريخ الى تاريخ، وعندما يكون اليوم الأخير لأجل هو يوم عطل رسمية يمد الأجل الى اليوم الأول الموالي من أيام العمل.
المادة الخامسة والأربعون : ستحدد بموجب مراسيم الإجراءات لتنفيذ هذا الأمر وخاصة مبلغ الرسوم التي ينص عليها.
المادة السادسة و الأربعون : تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا الأمر.
المادة السابعة والأربعون : ينشر هذا الأمر في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية.

وحرر بالجزائر في 27 ذي القعدة عام 1385 الموافق مارس سنة 1966.


مرسوم رقم 66 – 63 مؤرخ في 4 ذي الحجة عام 1385 الموافق 26 مارس سنة 1966، يتضمن تطبيق الأمر المتعلق بعلامات المصنع والعلامات التجارية.

إن رئيس الحكومة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء،

- بناء على طلب تقرير وزير الصناعة والطاقة،
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 66 – 57 المؤرخ في 27 ذي القعدة عام 1385 الموافق 19 مارس سنة 1966 المتعلق بعلامات المصنع والعلامات التجارية.

يرسم ما يلي:

العنوان الأول
طلب التسجيل

المادة الأولى : 1. إن الطلب المنصوص عليه في المقطع الأول من المادة 13 من الأمر رقم 66 – 57 المشار إليه أعلاه، لأجل تسجيل علامة مصنع أو علامة تجارية، يحرر على النموذج المسلم من طرف المصالح المختصة.
2. يودع الطلب في خمس نسخ يكتب على النسخة الأولى البيان التالي "الأصل".
المادة الثانية : 1. يتضمن طلب التسجيل البيانات الإلزامية التالية:

أ - لقب واسم المودع ومسكنه أو إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشخص معنوي، اسم محله ومقره.
ب - اسم وعنوان الوكيل المفوض، عند الاقتضاء، لإجراء الإيداع وكذا تاريخ الوكالة.
ج - وعند الاقتضاء، البيانات المتعلقة بطلب الأولوية المتعلق بإيداع سابق وذلك تطبيقاً لأحكام المادة 5 بعده.
د - وإذا كان الأمر يتعلق بطلب تجديد إيداع سابق، تاريخ ومكان ورقم التسجيل السابق.
هـ - تركيب أو ترتيب الألوان وكذا الشكل المميز الخاص بالمنتج أو شكله الظاهر، المطالب بأحقيتهما كعنصرين مميزين للعلامة.
و - بيان المنتجات التي تنطبق عليها العلامة والأصناف المقابلة.
ز - المبلغ المحول الى المصالح على سبيل الدفع للرسوم المتعلقة للتصنيف المنصوص عليه في المادة 15 بعده.
بالإيداع وكيفية التحويل وتاريخ ورقم سند الوفاء,
ح - البيان المتعلق بمن يعاد إليه الختم (الكليشيه) عند الاقتضاء وذلك طبقاً لأحكام المادة 7 بعده.
2. يرفق الطلب بالمستندات التالية:
أ - ختم العلامة.
ب - الوكالة المسلمة الى الوكيل المفوض وكذا المستندات المتعلقة بالأولوية والمشار إليها في المادة 6 بعده.
ج - السند المتعلق بدفع الرسوم الواجب أداؤها.
3. ينبغي أن يكون الطلب مؤرخاً وممضي من طرف الطالب أو وكيله وأن يكون الإمضاء مسبوقاً ببيان صفة الطالب.
المادة الثالثة : 1. يجب أن يتضمن كل طلب تقدمه امرأة متزوجة أو أرملة، بيان لقبها واسمها بعد اسم الزوج.
2. وإذا جرى الإيداع على يد شخصين أو عدة أشخاص مشتركين فيجب تقديم البيانات المنصوص عليها في المقطع أ من الفقرة 1 من المادة 2، بخصوص كل واحد من هؤلاء الأشخاص المذكورين وذلك إذا لم يصدر بيان مخالف.
المادة الرابعة : يجب أن يتضمن الوكالة لقب واسم الطالب الذي فوض أمره الى الوكيل المأذون به وكذا عنوانه. وإذا كان الامر يتعلق بشخص معنوي فيجب أن تتضمن اسم محله وعنوان مقر شركته.
والوكالة يمضيها ويؤرخها الطالب وإذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشخص معنوي فتذكر فيها صفة صاحب الإمضاء.
المادة الخامسة : يجب على كل من أراد أن يتمسك بأولوية إيداع سابق، أن يبين مكان وتاريخ ورقم هذا الإيداع، في طلب تسجيله أو في التصريح الذي يجب أن يصل الى المصالح المختصة ضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 15 من الأمر رقم 66 – 57 المشار إليه أعلاه.
ويجب عليه، علاوة على ذلك، أن يقدم الى المصالح المختصة نسخة طبق الأصل من الإيداع السابق مصححة من طرف الإدارة التي تسلمتها وأن يدفع رسم المطالبة بالأولوية.
وإذا لم يكن هو مقدم الإيداع السابق، فيجب عليه أن يضم إليه المستندات إعلام إذناً كتابياً من صاحب العلامة أو من ذوي حقوقه، يؤهله لأن يتمسك بالأولوية المعنى بها.

العنوان الثاني
النموذج والختم (كليشيه)
المادة السادسة : يتركب نموذج العلامة من تمثيلها المستقل منها الذي يتم الحصول عليه بواسطة الختم المرافق لورقة الإيداع ويوضع المثال على النموذج المنصوص عليه في المادة الأولى أعلاه.
المادة السابعة : 1. يجب أن يكون الختم (الكليشيه) مطابقاً للنماذج المستعملة عادة في الطبع بالنقوش البارزة وتكون أبعاده متراوحه.
2. يجب على المودع أن يسجل اسمه وعنوانه على جانب من الزاميا بين 15 و 90 مليمتراً ويجب أن يبلغ سمكه 22 مليمتراً قاعدة الختم.
3. يعاد الختم الى المودع إن طلب ذلك، على نفقته وبعد نشر العلامة.
يتلف كل ختم لم يطلب بعد انقضاء سنة من يوم هذا النشر.

العنوان الثالث
تسجيل ونشر العلامات
المادة الثامنة : إذا كانت العلامة لا تخالف أحكام المادة الرابعة من الأمر رقم 66 – 57 المشار إليه أعلاه وكان الإيداع صحيحاً وجرى دفع الرسوم الواجب أداؤها فإن المصلحة المختصة تباشر تسجيل العلامة ونشرها.
يوضع على كل واحدة من نسخ طلب التسجيل رقم التسجيل وطابع المصلحة وتأشير المدير أو ممثله.
وتوجه الى المودع أو وكيله نسخة تكون بمثابة شهادة تسجيل.
المادة التاسعة : يرفض كل إيداع لا يستجيب لأحكام المادة 20 أعلاه. وفي حالة مخالفة مادية أو عدم دفع الرسوم تمنح للمودع مهلة شهرين لتصحيح إيداعه.

العنوان الرابع
دفتر العلامات
المادة العاشرة : تقيد في دفتر العلامات التصريحات والعقود والأحكام القضائية أو المتنازل لهم عنها أو الملتزمين لها.

المادة الحادية عشر : تودع طلبات تسجيل العقود المذكورة، لدى المصالح المختصة أو ترسل إليها ضمن ظرف بريدي مضمون الوصول مع طلب الإشعار بالاستلام. ويبين فيها لقب واسم الطالب أو اسم محله ومسكنه أو مقر شركته وكذلك فيما يتعلق بالوكيل عند الاقتضاء ويبين أيضاً مبلغ الرسوم المدفوعة الى المصالح المذكورة وكيفية أدائها ورقم وتاريخ وصلها وتصحب الطلبات المذكورة بالمستندات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 2 أو 13 المذكورتين بعده.
المادة الثانية عشر : 1. يتم كل تسجيل يتعلق بالعقود المذكورة، بإيداع نسخة أصلية مسجلة بصفة قانونية إذا كانت هذه العقود ممضاة بخط اليد أو بإيداع صورة منها إذا كانت هذه العقود رسمية، وبإشهاد رسمي أو بديباجة محضر الجرد في حالة انتقال الملكية بطريقة الميراث.
2. إن كل تشطيب على التسجيلات المتعلقة بالعلامات المسلمة على وجه الرهن، يتم بعد إيداع نسخة أصلية مسجلة بصفة قانونية تتعلق بالعقد الذي يتضمن رفع اليد عن الرهن أو بعد إيداع صورة رسمية من الحكم القضائي النهائي. 
المادة الثالثة عشر : يكون كل طلب تسجيل مصحوباً بثلاث أوراق إرسال محررة حسب النماذج 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 الملحقة بهذا المرسوم.
إن البيانات المقيدة على أوراق الإرسال تثبت مطابقتها للبيانات المقيدة على العقد، من طرف الفريقين.
تحفظ المصالح المختصة أصل العقد الذي هو موضوع طلب التسجيل وتعيد الى المطالب ورقة إرسال بعد وضع بيان التسجيل عليها.
المادة الرابعة عشر : يمكن لكل شخص أن يحصل، بناء على طلبه إما على نسخة من التسجيلات المقيدة في دفتر العلامات وإما على بيان التسجيلات التي لا تزال مقيدة على العلامات المسلمة على وجه الرهن، وإما على شهادة تثبت عدم وجود أي تسجيل.
وتمنح المصالح المختصة صوراً تتعلق بعنوان أصحاب العلامات أو المتنازل لهم أو أصحاب امتياز الحقوق وكذا شهادات تنقل عليها البيانات المقيدة على النسخة الأصلية لنموذج العلامة.

العنوان الخامس
تصنيف العلامات
المادة الخامسة عشر : فيما يخص إيداع العلامات وتسجيلها ترتب المنتجات حسب التصنيف الدولي المرفق بالملحق الخامس من هذا المرسوم.
المادة السادسة عشر : يكلف وزير الصناعة والطاقة بتنفيذ هذا المرسوم الذي ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية.

وحرر بالجزائر في 4 ذي الحجة عام 1385 الموافق 26 مارس سنة 1966.

----------

